# USB-Scanner ; usb.rc.config fehlt



## Dirk Abe (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit meinen USB-Scanner unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen, klappt aber nicht.
Zuerst die Daten:

Suse 9.1 Prof ( Kernel 2.6.4-52 )
hp scanjet 4600

Problem:
In Yast wird der Scanner nicht erkannt, eine manuelle Einrichtung ist nicht möglich da mir Yast einfach keine Scanner / Hersteller zu Auswahl anbietet.
Bei SUSE http://portal.suse.com/sdb/de/2000/12/tami_usbscanner.html  fand ich zwar eine ausführliche  Beschreibung, das Problem ist nur:
 /etc/rc.config.d/usb.rc.config
 existiert in meinem Verzeichniss nicht.
Google führte auch nicht zum Ziel.

Ist zufällig jemannd mit dem Problem vertraut?
Ich vermute mal das es entweder eine alternative zu usb.rc.config gibt, oder ich die Datei neu anlegen muß !?

schon mal Danke

Dirk


----------

